# wadsworth breakers



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's just time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard of the danger.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You are thinking of FPE or Zinsco panels. Wadsworth has no problem other than they are ancient.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

In an overloaded condition or short circuit these breakers do not trip. And can we install something with out a U.L listing?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

kielarsp said:


> In an overloaded condition or short circuit these breakers do not trip. And can we install something with out a U.L listing?


Do you mean that the Wadsworth breaker in front of you don't trip, or are you saying Wadsworth breakers in general are known to have that problem?


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I have seen numerous times that these breakers do not trip. I did find something interesting. 

http://www.pacificcoastbreaker.com/files/BAK-A-WEB.pdf


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Where did you read Wadsworths have a no-trip issue / aren't listed?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

kielarsp said:


> I have seen numerous times that these breakers do not trip. I did find something interesting.
> 
> http://www.pacificcoastbreaker.com/files/BAK-A-WEB.pdf


I have all types of breakers fail mostly due to age, but the only kind that are notorious for failing straight out of the box are FPE and Zinsco.

There is no documentation saying that Wadsworth breakers are inherently dangerous.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There were never any documented issues with Wadsworth breakers. They're just so old, they're likely at the end of their service life, and expensive to source if new circuits will be added. No specific hazards exist with this that don't also exist for any other breaker of similar age. They're just old. Old breakers sometimes fail to open on an overload, and that's about all you can truthfully say about them.


----------

